# Balmoral - 3rd November early AM



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

why shower?? turn up to work covered in fish scales, blood and stinking of bait and your workmates/boss will 'insist' that you take the day off.

hmmm sounds like a plan... :idea: :roll:

can't join you, but good luck with it!


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Gatesy,

Would have loved to have done the trip but for the fact I am in the US, pic is of a tailor I picked up last Monday, last run out of Balmoral before hopping on a plane for LA that afternoon.

I was hoping for a few runs out next week but believe it or not I am in Melbourne for the first 3 days - working! Must work for the only company in Australia that sends staff to Melbourne during the "Cup" for business.

The rest of the month is not looking any better but December should be good to go.


----------

